# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Composicao de ASW

## Roberto Pacheco

Alguns estao preocupados com a elevada composicao de metais em sal sintetico e a relacao com OTS=Old Tank Syndrome aqui estao alguns artigos que dao uma idea de composicao de alguns dos populares sal sinteticos. 



Comparison Table of Primary Elements in Some Top Brand Name Sea Salt Mixes

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

A Chemical Analysis of Select Trace Elements in Synthetic Sea Salts and Natural Seawater 

Uma análise química de elementos de traço seletos em sais sintéticos e do mar natural


Primeira parte

Laboratório De Pesquisa Aquático De Marineland, Moorpark,Califórnia 93021
INTRODUÇÃO A ESTA SÉRIE

Na ciência marinha do aquário há muitas edições que foram debatido passionately por décadas. Duas das edições as mais comuns envolvem perguntas 1) que é ' melhor ' - do seawater natural ou de saissintéticos do mar, e 2) elementos de traço em sais sintéticos do mar: bom ou mau? Infelizmente, lá é pouca ciência real para suportar todo o lado dos argumentospara estes tópicos.

Para muitos povos parece apenas como o sentido comum pensar dissonatural o seawater é melhor do que todo o sal sintético do marporque, naturalmente, aquele é onde os animais vivem. Mas isso que pensa supõe que o seawater natural a o hobbyist tem o acesso a É a água os animais vive dentro. Para a maioria os aquarists, nivelam aqueles que vivem na costa, que não éclaramente o caso. Além disso, quando vier aos elementos de traço ou aos metais pesadosuma vez outra vez ele apenas "parece" ser direito que o seawater natural seria a escolha. Um pode olhar em livros científicos e começar valores paraelementos de traço no seawater, quais são muito baixos, que suportariam a disputa que oseawater natural é a mais melhor escolha. Mas que é a verdade?

Quanto dados reais estão lá para que nós discutam e desenvolvam uma opinião informada ? Em 2003 adiantado, um artigo foi publicado que refletisse mal no dois sais os mais populares do mar no mercado; Ocean® eCoralife® imediatos (Shimek 2003). O thesis central deste artigo era que estes sais contiveram enorme as quantidades de muitos elementos de traço e assim seriamtóxicas em um aquário marinho. a "prova" desta foi oferecida pelo autor na maneira dos resultados de um teste do bioassay nestes sais e em alguns outros. Neste teste, uma maioria de as larvas do urchin de mar morreram em tratamentosinstantâneos do oceano e do Coralife comparado aos outros tratamentos. Na superfície, pareceu como um bonito abre e caso fechado.

Entretanto, a coisa grande sobre a ciência é que outra pode repetir,expande e comentário sobre o trabalho publicado. Sobre diversos meses seguintes, minha pesquisa o grupo apresentará os resultados dos estudos que nós fizemospara duplicar experiência de Shimek. O trabalho será apresentado em três porções:

Parte 1: Uma análise química de elementos de traço em sais sintéticos domar e Seawater Natural.

Parte 2: O toxicity de sais sintéticos do mar e do seawater natural ao Desenvolvimento das larvas brancas do urchin de mar (pictus deLytichinus), e

Parte 3: É realmente um "bad que começa" ou era ele apenas mau Ciência: Um rebuttal a Shimek 2003.

O objetivo desta série dos papéis é contribuir alguns dados reaisao discussão do seawater natural, do sal sintético do mar e doselementos de traço. Eu não contend que estes papéis oferecem a resposta definitive. No contrário, I acredite que oferecem uma fundação em que outros estudospodem construir. Entretanto, eu pense que oferecem um formato para os estudos futuros naqueleque apresentam dados reais em vez do conjecture. Eu espero que todos encontre provocar pensado papéis e interessar.

Sincerely,

Dr.. Timothy A. Hovanec *


Shimek, R. 2003 o toxicity de alguma água de mar artificial recentementemisturada: Um começo mau para um aquário do recife. WWW.reefkeeping.COM março 2003.

* No interesse da divulgação justa, deve-se indicar que Dr.. Hovanec é o oficial principal da ciência para Marineland que faz ooceano imediato sais sintéticos do mar.


SUMÁRIO
Oito sais sintéticos comercialmente disponíveis do mar (SSS), oceanoimediato (IO), Mistura Marinha De BioSea (BSMM), Bioassay Marinho Da MisturaDos Mares De cristal (CSMMB), Coralife (CL), Marin tropico (TM), cristais do recife (RC), mar vermelho(RS) e sal oceanic do mar (OSS), e duas amostras naturais Catalina Água Companhia doseawater (CWC) e o seawater não filtrado (NSW-M) coletou da praia do estado deMalibu, CA, era analisado através de ICP-MS para onze elementos de traço epor ICP-MS/DRC para quatro outros elementos de traço. A maioria do SSS examinado teve o elemento de traço concentrações nos valores iguais ou abaixo àqueles para oseawater natural. os elementos de traço berílio, cobalt e cobre estavam abaixodo limite da deteção para todas as amostras. A prata e o thallium foram detectados somente em OSS. CSMMB era o único SSS com um nível de alumínio detectável (ppb 10) mas de NSWteve a quantidade a maior (ppb 20). O cádmio foi detectado em somente duas amostras: TM (0.ppb 31) e BSMM (0.24 ppb). O zinco foi encontrado em quatro amostras: CWC com o valor o mais elevado (ppb 21) seguido por RS (ppb 5), por TM (4.1 ppb) e CL (2.ppb 9). O vanadium foi detectado dentro quatro SSS (TM, RC, OSS e CSMMB) mas os níveis eram maisbaixos do que NSW em 2.0 ppb. As quantidades de traço (ppb <1) de cromo foram encontradas emcinco SSS (IO, RC, OSS, RS, e CSMMB) mas um sexto (BSMM) conteve o ppb 27. A ligação foi encontrada em seis SSS (TM, OSS, RS, o CL, CSMMB e BSMM) em vários níveis abaixo do ppb2, entretanto, CWC tiveram concentração do ppb 39. Os elementos de traço restantes (antimónio, manganês, o molibdênio e niquelar) foram detectados em todas as amostrasem níveis geralmente em ou abaixo disso de NSW-M à exceção de um SSS. BSMM teve significativamente mais altamente concentrações de todos estes elementos de traço: (Sb-3.ppb 5; Mn-135 ppb, ppb Mo-87 e ppb Ni-108) comparado a todas amostras restantes testadas. Nos termos do total uma quantidade de elementos de traço detectados, três SSS(TM, IO e RC) deu forma a um grupo com níveis abaixo do ppb 33 quando uns outros três (OSS, RS eCL) tiveram um total concentração perto do ppb 40. Estes dois grupos de SSS tiveram uns níveis totais mais baixos de elementos de traço do que NSW-M e CWC. Do SSS restante, CSMMB (58.o ppb 21) era mais altamente do que NSW-M (44.o ppb 68) mas abaixa do que CWC (73.ppb 78). O último SSS, BSMM, teve uma concentração total do elemento de traço sobredo ppb 361.

INTRODUÇÃO

Os elementos químicos no seawater são agrupados geralmente nogeneral três categorias: principal, menor e traço. Pilson (1998) define os elementos principais, de quais lá são onze, como aqueles que ocorrem nasconcentrações mais extremamente de 1 ppm (1 mg/kg), admittedly um valor arbitrário (tabela 1). A distinção no meio os elementos do menor e de traço são mesmo mais arbitráriose os autores diferentes usar-se-ão concentrações diferentes para a linha divisora. O morel e o preço (2003) definem traço como <0.1 µM quando Kennish (1994) indicar que a concentração média de 22 elementos de traço variou entre 0.05 e 50 µmol/kg.

* Para estes produtos químicos não há nenhuma evidência que suaconcentração varia dentro de algumas das massas principais da água dooceano (Pilson 1998). 


O que é talvez mais importante ao distinguir elementos principais domenor e os elementos de traço são que os elementos principais foremquase toda conservadores quando a maioria de elementos do menor e de traço não são. O conservador significa que a proporção do elemento do interesse é quase a constante a outroselementos conservadores e ao salinity da água. Isto é sabe também como o princípio ou o mais de Marcet formalmente o princípio da composição constante (Pilson1998). A maioria de elementos dentro o seawater abaixo de uma concentração de 1 mg/kg, includingmuitos elementos de traço, é nao conservador (Pilson 1998). Se um elemento não lhe for considerado o conservador pode então ser classificado como recycled e/ou limpado. Entretanto, alguns elementos podem caia em duas das três classificações acima. Por exemplo, dependendo upon a profundidade, o cobre e o ferro da água recycled e sãolimpados (Kremling et. al. 1999). Estes dois elementos são esgotados nas águas de superfície devidoà produtividade elevada associado com esta zona da penetração máxima da luz solar, eassim crescimento das algas, mas então suas concentrações aumentam com profundidadeenquanto recycled do deterioração da neve marinha. A tabela 2 alista alguns elementos de traço comuns, seu meio concentração no oceano e classificação de acordo com adiscussão acima pontos.


Uma diferença importante entre o major e os elementos do menor ou de traço é aquela umas concentrações mais elevadas para muitos elementos menores ou de traço podem ser tóxicas a muito vida no oceano em vários níveis e/ou estágios trophic da vida. Isto pode ser especial importante ao manter a vida aquática em sistemas aquáticos fechados como aquários. Paradoxically, entretanto, muitos dos estes traço "tóxico" os elementos são nutrientes também requeridos. No fato, o argumento entre o fuzileiro naval biólogos a respeito de se a produtividade preliminar no oceanoé phosphorus ou o nitrogênio limitado é muted pelos findings que elementos detraço tais como a lata do ferro jogue um papel mais importante na produtividade controlando.

Uns outros fenômenos que devam ser considerados ao discutir elementosde traço dentro o seawater é a interação de alguns elementos com partículasna água coluna. Por exemplo, elementos de traço tais al, Co, pb e manganês, quesão classificado como tipos limpados, tenha a interação forte compartículas que os resultados em tempos de residência curtos na coluna daágua como as partículas afundam-se em água mais profunda (Kremling et. al. 1999). Assim, o potencial do toxicity destes e outros elementos devem fazer exame na consideração ' doestado ' do elemento no coluna da água.

Infelizmente, nenhuma pesquisa existe no potencial positivo ounegativo efeitos de quantidades baixas de vários elementos de traço emuns aquários. Certamente, para muitos anos diversos fabricantes de sais sintéticos do mar, a fimfornecer a termine os elementos da fórmula, adicionada ou separadafornecido de traço ao seu básico fórmula (1985, 1990 anonymous). Em anos recentes, entretanto, esta prática tem parado quase porque se realizou que muitos elementos de traçosão naturalmente presente em quantidades baixas nos compostos químicosprincipais, tais como o sodium o cloreto, cloreto do magnésio e sulfate de sodium, usou-sefazer o mar sintético sais.

Entretanto, o interesse existe ainda entre hobbyists a respeito de dese o uso os sais sintéticos do mar contra o seawater natural paraaquários marinhos resultam no introdução deleterious continuada de níveis elevados deelementos de traço ao aquário. Neste estudo, nós analisamos a concentração dos diversos traço os elementos em sais sintéticos do mar tornaram-se paraaquários marinhos e compararam-se resultados ao seawater natural da costa de Califórnia paradeterminar se lá eram as diferenças significativas do elemento de traço entreestas duas fontes de seawater para aquários.

MATERIAIS E MÉTODOS
Uma amostra natural do seawater foi coletada da zona do surf doPacífico Oceano na praia do estado de Malibu, CA em um pre-cleaned,frasco lavado ácido. a amostra foi armazenada em um refrigerador e transportada aolaboratório. O salinity era determinado com um refractometer (AquaFauna Bio-Marinho).

Todos os sais sintéticos do mar para este estudo foram comprados docomercial as fontes excetuam os cristais imediatos do oceano e do recifeque foram obtidos do estoque em Marineland. Bastante de cada sal foi pesado para fora para obter um salinity de33 ppt para combinar o salinity da amostra natural do seawater. As amostras foram diluídas com água deionized. Todas as amostras foram codificadas de modo que o tipo não fosse aparente aos analistas. As amostras, including a água deionized, foram transportadas aos serviços analíticos da costa ocidental, Inc., mola do Fe de Santa, CA em um refrigerador com gelo para a análise.

As amostras foram analisadas para onze elementos (o al, sb, fosse, oCd, Co, pb, manganês, Mo, AG, Tl e zn) através do plasma indutiva acoplado -spectrometry maciço (ICP-MS) sem tratamento mais adicional. Outros quatro elementos (o cr, o cu, o Ni e V) eram analisado por ICP-MS/DRC (pilha dinâmica da reação). Todas as amostras exceto OSS eram analisado ao mesmo tempo. OSS foi analisado em uma data mais atrasada devido ao seu unavailability até esse tempo. Durante ambos a amostra funciona, controle de qualidade as amostras foram funcionadas na paralela na água deionizedusado à composição seawater sintético e em espaços em branco fortified dolaboratório.

RESULTADOS
A tabela 3 apresenta os resultados da análise de quinze elementos detraço para oito tipos dos sais sintéticos do mar (SSS): Oceano Imediato (Io), Fuzileiro naval De BioSea Mistura (BSMM), Bioassay Marinho Da Mistura Dos Mares Decristal (CSMMB), Coralife (CL), Trópico Marin (TM), cristais do recife (RC), mar vermelho (RS) e saloceanic do mar (OSS). Também são apresentados na tabela 3 os dados para um produto naturaldo seawater para o uso dentro aquários marinhos, Catalina Água Companhia (CWC), e seawaternatural (NSW-M). limite de deteção (DL) para cada elemento e valorespublicados médios para a concentração dos elementos no seawater é apresentadatambém (tabela 3).

Examinar os resultados por cada elemento mostra que para trêselementos (seja, Co, e o cu) nenhuma amostra teve concentrações acima do limite dedeteção (DL). Outros dois elementos (AG e Tl) foram encontrados somente em OSS emvalores perto de (AG) ou apenas sob o DL (Tl). Conseqüentemente, estes cinco elementos não são considerados maismais, deixando dez elementos para a discussão.

O alumínio (al) foi detectado em somente duas amostras: NSW-M em uma concentração de 20 ppb e um SSS, CSMMB com um nível do ppb 10 (Fig. 1). Quatro amostras eram encontrado para conter níveis do zinco (zn) acima do limite dedeteção. CWC teve um zinco concentração do ppb 21 que era 4 a 7 vezes mais grande do queos três SSS (TM, RS e CL) encontrados para conter o zn (tabela 3) (Fig. 1).

As quantidades detectáveis de ligação (pb) foram encontradas emtodos os tratamentos exceto NSW-M, Io e RC (Fig. 1). CWC teve o nível o mais elevado do pb no ppb 39. CSMMB e OSS eram em seguida o mais elevado em 1.7 a 1.pb de 8 ppb, respectivamente (Fig. 1). O restante SSS teve valores do pb variar de 0.37 a 0.ppb 82 (Fig. 1).

O cromo (cr) foi detectado em seis das oito amostras de SSS que variam de a elevação do ppb 27 em BSMM a 0.ppb 29 em IO (Fig. 1).

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Segunda Parte

Figura #1

 Todos os SSS, exceto o CL, foram encontrados para conter o antimóniomas muitos estavam em níveis perto ou abaixo de NSW-M (0.ppb 36). BSMM teve o valor o mais elevado em 3.ppb 5 seguido por CSMMB (1.ppb 4) (Fig. 2). O cádmio foi encontrado somente em TM (0.ppb 31) e BSMM (0.24 ppb). Quatro amostras de SSS foram encontradas também para contermeasurable níveis do vanadium embora as quantidades eram menos do queaquela para NSW-M que em 2 o ppb igualou o valor médio publicado para o seawater (tabela2). 

Figura #2

Os elementos restantes (manganês, Mo e Ni) foram detectados em todasas amostras testado espere que o Mo não estêve detectado em CWC (Fig. 3). Para estes três elementos, o teste padrão geral é o mesmo. BSMM teve os níveis de cada elemento a que eram 4 32 vezes mais altamente do que a amostra a mais elevadaseguinte. Para dois dos elementos (manganês e Ni) CSMMB era essa amostra a mais elevada seguinte; para o Mo osegundo SSS o mais elevado era TM. De todos os elementos de traço assayed, o Mo é esse o mais altamenteno seawater natural em uma média do ppb 10. Os valores para NSW-M (13.ppb 4) e CWC (11.o ppb 4) era perto do valor médio do seawater. Todo o SSS testou, exceto BSMM, contido menos de 10 ppb Mo. BSMM teve uma concentração do MO 87 do ppb Mo. TM era o mais próximo à média de NSW com um valor do Mo do ppb 9.

Figura #3




Os valores determinados para o manganês no SSS variaram de um pontobaixo de 7.ppb 5 em TM a a elevação do ppb 135 em BBMM com o SSS restante que temvalores entre 22 e 35 ppb. NSW-M foi encontrado para conter o manganês de 8 ppb quando omanganês era undetectable em CWC.

Niquelar era o único elemento de traço, além do manganês e do Mo,que foi detectado dentro cada amostra. Niquelar era o mais baixo na amostra de OSS (0.ppb 37) qual é mais baixo do que a média de NSW (0.ppb 47) seguido por CWC e por NSW-M. BSMM teve uma quantidade a mais elevada de Ni no ppb 108. O CL e CSMMB eram o SSS o mais elevado seguinte em 3.3-3.ppb 4. O descanso do SSS teve valores do Ni variar de 1.1 a 2.ppb 2.

Quando considerando os resultados do ponto de vista da quantidadetotal de os elementos de traço determinados, as amostras caemaproximadamente em dois grupos com valores abaixo disso da amostra natural do seawater e então de trêsamostras com valores seawater mais altamente ou muito mais altamente do que natural(Fig. 4. Tabela 3). O primeiro grupo, TM consistindo, IO e RC, teve valores medidos total variar de25 a 32.4 o ppb e era testado o mais baixo. O segundo grupo, com os valores que variam de 39 ao ppb 44, OSS, RS e o CL incluídos e eram perto do valordeterminado para NSW-M de 44.ppb 68. Dois SSS e CWC tiveram os valores totais dos elementos de traço maisgrandes do que NSW-M. CSMMB teve um valor total de 58.21 quando a concentração de BSMM era 361.ppb 31. CWC caiu dentro entre estes níveis com um valor total de 73.ppb 78.



Entretanto, olhar a quantidade total dos elementos de traço em umaamostra não apresente um retrato completo da análise. Quando tropico Marin (TM) teve o valor total o mais baixo do elemento de traço, tevequantidades substanciais de certo elementos. Oito dos quinze elementos de traço testados eram detectáveis em TM. TM teve a quantidade a mais elevada do cádmio (0.ppb 31) qual foi detectado somente em um a outra amostra (BSMM - 0.24 ppb). TM era também uma de pouca amostra com quantidades detectáveis de zinco com um valor de 4.1 ppb. Este valor do zinco era surpassed somente pelo mar vermelho (RS - ppb 5) e peloCatalina Água Companhia (CWC - 21 ppb). O valor total total baixo para TM é devido ao fato que teve o maisbaixo O valor do manganês de todo o SSS testou, tendo somenteaproximadamente um third do manganês como a maioria do outro SSS (tabela 3).

No contraste a Marin tropico, somente cinco dos quinze elementosmedidos estavam detectado no oceano imediato (IO) de que teve a segundaquantidade total a mais baixa elementos de traço. Nenhum elemento foi encontrado na concentração a mais grande no IO,e no IO teve a quantidade a mais baixa de Mo para todas as amostras. Além disso, quase 93% do uma quantidade total de elementos de traço medidos no IO veiode apenas dois elementos: Manganês em 78% e em Mo com 14.6%.

O terceiro SSS no grupo com as quantidades as mais baixas de traçomedido os elementos eram cristais do recife com um valor de 32.ppb 39 (tabela 3). Feito pelo a mesma companhia que manufatura o IO, mas projetado conterdeterminado traço elementos e minerais para os tanques do recife, não estásurpreendendo que RC está perto de, mas ligeiramente mais altamente do que o IO, nos termos daconcentração do metal de traço. Outra vez, como O IO, RC não conteve a quantidade a mais elevada de nenhumelemento de traço para o SSS foi testado e ligeiramente sobre 77% dos elementos de traçototais devido a um elemento (manganês) com um outro 13% devido ao Mo.

O segundo grupo de SSS, do sal oceanic do mar (OSS), dos maresvermelhos (RS) e do Coralife (CL), ao ter uma quantidade total dos elementos de traçomedidos mais baixo do que NSW teve quantidades variando de elementos adicionais quandocomparado ao primeiro grupo de SSS. Por exemplo, RS e o CL eram dois de três SSS com níveis measurable do zinco e do RS tem o nível o mais elevado do zinco de todo oSSS testado (tabela 3). OSS teve uma das quantidades as mais elevadas do cromo (1.o ppb 65) e conduz (1.ppb 7) para tudo SSS e era o único seasalt com níveis detectáveis da prata edo thallium. Entretanto, OSS teve a quantidade a mais baixa de Ni para todas asamostras testadas.

Os dois SSS restantes testaram, CSMMB e BSMM, teve ligeiramente mais altamente e quantidades consideravelmente mais altamente totais de elementos de traço medidos, respectivamente. BSMM teve um total de 361.o ppb 31 de elementos de traço e teve a quantidade a mais grande de cinco dos doze elementos detectados em todas as amostras (sb,cr, manganês, Mo, e Ni). Para muitos destes cinco elementos, as quantidades encontradas emBSMM eram uma ordem de valor mais altamente do que o SSS o mais baixo seguinte. CSMMB teve a quantidade a mais grande de al de todo o SSS testado e teve também umas concentraçõessignificativamente mais elevadas de cinco outros elementos (sb, cr, pb, manganês e Ni) compararam aooutro SSS além de BSMM.

DISCUSSÃO
Os resultados deste estudo demonstram que a maioria vasta dosynthetic os sais do mar para o uso em uns aquários marinhos não têmconcentrações do traço os elementos examinaram que são substancialmente mais grandesdo que aquele do natural seawater disponível ao hobbyist marinho. Além disso, para alguns elementos de traço o seawater natural teve um valor mais grande do que alguns dossais sintéticos do mar. Além disso, Catalina Água Companhia, que é um produto natural doseawater, teve a conduza ao valor que era uma a dois ordens de valor maisaltamente do que outras amostras. Está desobstruído que a maioria de sais sintéticos do mar nãoadicionam quantidades substanciais de siga níveis aos aquários quando comparado ao seawater naturaldisponível ao maioria dos hobbyists.

Entretanto, se isto é benéfico ou prejudicial ao aquário o ambiente não é sabido. Como mencionado previamente, não há nenhum científico estudos aplicáveis aos aquários marinhos que permitem que sediga com um grau elevado da confiança essa uma determinada quantidade de um elemento detraço particular é absolutamente necessário no aquário marinho ou naquele um nível baixoconstante de um certo o elemento pode causar um envenenamento do aquário. Esta é uma área na necessidade de muito pesquisa.

Inversamente, quando os resultados dos estudos de toxicity feitos empeixes e alguns os corais permitem que se prediga que concentrações elevadasde alguns elementos de traço seja prejudicial ao ambiente do aquário, os resultados desteestudo mostre que a maioria de sais sintéticos do mar não contêmtais níveis perigosamente elevados de elementos de traço para que este seja um interesse aoaquarist.

Deve-se realizar que os dados nisto são somente para uma amostra decada um o produto em uma vez e na análise subseqüente pode produzirvalores diferentes. Isto podia ser especial agudo para todo o produto natural doseawater por causa de biotic e os fatores de ambiente abiotic tais como a chuva, flores dasalgas, navio traficam fora a costa, etc. próximos. No fato, os elementos de traço em sais sintéticos do mar varie provavelmente menos tempo de excesso porque osfabricantes destes produtos têm mais controle sobre os materiais crus usados fazer o produtocomparado ao total falta do controle sobre o ambiente oceanic natural.

Muitos dos valores determinados do elemento de traço para as amostrasnaturais do seawater neste estudo eram muito mais elevados do que valores publicados(tabela 3). Entretanto, os valores publicados são por generalizações da necessidade. Os valores reais variarão a dívida ao locale e aos fatores locais que têm que ser feitos exame naconsideração. Para o exemplo, Pilson (1998) anotou que conduza é elevado naságuas de superfície muito provável devido às razões anthropomorphic. Há muitas outras razões potenciais porque os valores determinados em NSW podem ser muito mais elevados doque os valores publicados médios para NSW. Primeiramente, a concentração real de todo o elemento de traço emNSW variará consideravelmente spatially e temporally. Além disso, amostras de água feitas exame dentro as áreas litorais e as áreas metropolitanas principaispróximas esperar-se-iam ter concentrações elevated de muitos elementos devido aorun-off, ventos do coastland, exposição ao ar polluted, upwelling, tráfegoenviando no oceano canaletas fora da costa, e fatores associados. A produtividade positiva, preliminar pode seja muito elevado nas áreas litorais que podem afetar aconcentração dos muitos traço os elementos como organismos consomem e recycle nutrientes,including elementos de traço, no curso de seus ciclos de vida naturais. Estes fatores são especial importante para os elementos de traço que são nutritivemelhor que conservador.

Considere que a amostra natural do seawater (NSW-M) neste estudo era determinado ter a quantidade a mais elevada de al de todas asamostras com um valor de 20 ppb. Este valor não é tão estranho como pode primeiramente parecer eilustra mais mais o problema com confiar em valores gerais publicados para NSW. Pilson (1998) relaciona-se como poeira atmosfèrica transportada, rica emconter das argilas o alumínio, pode ser a causa do enriquecimento de superfíciedo alumínio. Isto poderia seja certamente o caso com a amostra natural do seawater nesteestudo que era colete justo além da zona fora da praia do estado de Malibu,CA do surf.

Os valores elevados da ligação e do zinco no seawater natural deCatalina Seawater Companhia é muito provável devido às emanaçõesdo combustível associadas com o navio coletar o seawater e o caminhão usou-se transportar o seawatercoletado. As concentrações de superfície elevadas da ligação no seawaterforam ligadas a ligação atmosfèrica transportada principalmente dasexaustões dos automóveis e caminhões (Pilson 1998).

É talvez natural que em discutir valores do elemento de traço nosynthetic os autores de sais do mar quereriam comparar valores nos saiscom os aqueles de seawater natural. Entretanto, essa vista supõe que os hobbyists têm o acesso a seawater natural com valores do elemento de traço que combinamos valores no livro ou paper o autor está consultando a. Os resultados deste estudo mostram que este é a suposição falsa. O seawater natural que está disponível ao hobbyist vem de perto da costa as fontes e não devem surpreender essaqualidade de água nestes as zonas oceanic diferem extremamente daquela de umas áreasoceanic mais remotas.

Uma pergunta na parte traseira das mentes dos investigadores é - comobom seja dados? Para este estudo que significa como correta está a análise? Há diversos maneiras verificar a validez dos dados. Um padrão da referência do seawater com os valores sabidos foram funcionados junto com as amostrasdeste teste. Os valores determinados para a referência o padrão estava no acordo próximo com osvalores sabidos que diz a um que os métodos analíticos (ICP-MS e ICP-MS/DRC) eramsuficientemente exato para esta examinação. Sustentação mais adicional para a validez do teste analítico os métodos podem ser encontrados olhando alguns dos valorespara elementos de traço seletos para o seawater natural. Para o exemplo, um dos elementos testados, molibdênio é o conservador e tem um valor médio no oceano do ppb 10, comuma escala de 9.2 a 10.5 (Tabela 2) (Pilson 1998). Os valores determinados para o seawater natural dentro este estudo, 11.4 a 13.o ppb 4, está no acordo próximo com adição destes dados validez ao procedimento analítico.

No fato, este estudo pode ser o primeiro para analisar amostrasnaturais do seawater ao lado das amostras de sais sintéticos do mar. Estudos mais adiantados no elemento de traço as concentrações em SSS não incluíram amostras naturais doseawater para razões desconhecido. Atkinson e Bingman (1997) analisaram um número de sais do mar docomercial mas não incluiu realmente uma amostra do seawater. Instead alistaram valores para vários elementos e íons no seawater.

Atkinson e Bingman (1997) incluíram um número de sais do mar em suaanálise isso foi incluído também no estudo atual (IO, TM, RC, RS, eCL). Em o general, seus valores determinados para a maioria deelementos de traço era muito mais elevado do que os valores encontrados neste estudo. A explanação mais provável para estes as diferenças são que o método analítico usado por Atkinsone por Bingman (1997) determinar a concentração do elemento de traço nos sais domar não era suficientemente precise e era sujeito às interferências que causaram leituraselevadas falsas. Atkinson e Bingman (1997) usaram a emissão indutiva acoplada doplasma spectroscopy (ICP) para sua análise. O estudo atual usou ou ICP-MS ou ICP-MS/DRC para a análise do elemento de traço. Estes métodos são mais precisos do que O ICP e pode render dados muito melhores. ICP-MS/DRC é usado especificamente remover as interferências associaram com as massas de várioselementos durante ICP-MS aquela pode causar a leitura elevada falsa para determinados elementostais como o cromo, cobre, niquelar e vanadium. Shimek (2002a) relatou a análise de uma amostra de Oceano imediato feito com água reversa de osmosis/deionized(RO/DI) para o traço elementos usando a varredura do ICP. Seus resultados eram mais como aqueles deste estudo; o cádmio, o cromo, a ligação, e o manganês estavam abaixo doslimites de deteção do teste. Entretanto, também não incluiu uma amostra natural do seawater paraa comparação e o seawater natural ' médio ' apresentado estava incorreto(Shimek 2002b).

A análise química de elementos de traço não é uma tarefa direta. A o elemento de traço em uma concentração de 1 µg/kg (1 ppb)no seawater está em uma matriz dos elementos e dos compostos que totalizam o µg quase35.000.000 (Pilson 1998). Contaminação durante a amostragem, interferência entre elementos,swamping do sinalize para um elemento por um outro elemento em umaconcentração muito mais grande mais muitos outros fatores combinam para fazer a análise difícil.

Além às dificuldades técnicas, o fato esses muitos do traço os elementos têm um papel biológico tais que suaconcentração variará durante todo a coluna da água dependendo em cima do uptake doplankton e recycling as folhas um para conclir isso para muitas válvulas non-conservadorasdos elementos variará consideravelmente. 

As concentrações excedentes do elemento de traço do interesse em sais sintéticos do mar são devidas ao fato que alguns elementos de traço, sabidos também comometais pesados, são tóxicos a organismos marinhos. Entretanto, o toxicity do metal pesado é um fenômeno complexo, especial assim em ambientes marinhos. A pergunta direta de o que é a concentração tóxica de um metal específico não érespondida fàcilmente. Além disso, uma dúzia ou assim metais com uma massa atômica sobre50, including o manganês, O Fe, os Co, o Ni, o zn do cu e o Cd, souberam biològicapapéis (morel e preço 2003). No fato, o depletion de superfície de a maioria de metais de traçoé devido ao uptake perto plankton (morel e preço 2003). Isto conduz à situação onde a concentração de muitos metais de traço é ordens de valormais grandes no o plankton comparou à água em que o plankton vivo. Os metais de traço podem também seja transferido e concentrado no corpo dos organismosem diferente níveis trophic na correia fotorreceptora marinha do alimento(twining e fisher 2004).

Outros três fatores principais que confundem esforços determinar otoxicity real os níveis de muitos metais pesados são solubility, speciatione chelation. o valor analìticamente determinado de nenhum metal pesado nãopode igualar ao real uma quantidade do metal disponível, ou para finalidadesnutritivas ou tóxico efeitos, no ambiente do seawater. Pilson (1998) indica que se sabe que alguns metais, tais como o Fe, os Co, cu e zn, sãocompletamente fortemente complexed com a matéria orgânica no seawater e fornece um exemplodetalhado, usando o cu, de como o toxicity é afetado por esta interação. Momentaneamente, os estudos mostraram aquele o toxicity do cobre é devido à concentração ou àatividade do cobre livre íon na solução. Entretanto, calculou-se que aproximadamente 90% do cobre o íon no seawater (em 15°C e no pH normal) é complexed namaior parte com carbonato e alguns íons do hydroxyl. Fazendo exame no cliente do coeficiente da atividade do cobre o íon, Pilson calcula que somente 2% da concentração real docu está no livre o formulário (tóxico).

O morel e o preço (2003) indicam aquele para metais tais como o Fe, oCo, o cu, o zn e o Cd o volume da concentração dissolvida no seawater está atualno formulário (nontoxic) nonreactive na superfície do oceano. A teoria trabalhando é aquela isto é devido aos metais que estão sendo limitados a algunsligands desconhecidos fortes (ou molécula obrigatória) com uma fração pequena dos metais quesão colloidal. Estes ligands putative, ou chelators, alguns de que foram mostradospara ser as fontes biogenic são presumidas detoxify os metais eajudá-los possivelmente com transporte e sequestration do metal (morel e preço 2003).

Alguns metais - Fe, manganês, cu e Co - têm mais de um estado daoxidação dentro o seawater e pode mais mais ser sujeitado a um ciclo redoxdinâmico (morel e preço 2003). Este ciclo redox powered pela luz e promove carreg-transfere reações em alguns complexos do metal de que causa aliberação do metal o ligand oxidado. No fato, o manganês dissolvido está atypically, comparado a muitos outros elementos, na concentração máxima na superfície dooceano devido ao redução fotoquímica de óxidos do manganês (iv) aomanganês soluble (ii) (morel e preço 2003).

Em resumo, testar e toxicity do elemento de traço são complexos e muitos fatores deve ser considerado além apenas de um duro determinar o valoranalítico. Entretanto, este estudo demonstrou diversas conclusões importantes naconsideração a comparar sais sintéticos do mar ao seawater natural a que deve ser daimportância principal aquarists marinhos:

a maioria de sais sintéticos do mar não têm níveis elevados demuitos elementos de traço, 
o seawater natural não é automaticamente uma alternativa segura aos sais sintéticos do mar quando vier a comparar quantidadesde traço elementos nas duas soluções, 
após comparações de sais sintéticos do mar a natural o seawater é danificado porque compararam sais sintéticos domar a a seawater natural hipotético que não está disponível àmaioria do fuzileiro naval hobbyists, e 
os sais sintéticos do mar são completamente aceitáveis para o uso alongo prazo em uns aquários marinhos quando considerado do viewpoint denão 

Esta é uma tradução por computador da página original da Web. Ela é fornecida apenas como um informativo geral e não deve ser considerada completa ou exata.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

The Composition Of Several Synthetic Seawater Mixes  

TEXTO POR MARLIN ATKINSON E POR CRAIG BINGMAN 
 

Composição De Diversas Misturas Sintéticas Do Seawater 
Muitos aquarists marinhos usam misturas sintéticas do seawaterdentro seus aquários. Os méritos relativos das várias misturas são debatidosfrequentemente perto os aquarists e expounded nas propagandas, contudo lá forampoucos publicados análises destes produtos. Embora cada elemento natural possa ser encontrado no seawater natural, os aquarists confidenciais têmtipicamente o acesso ao teste métodos para determinar somente nutrientes inorgánicos ealgum major e menor íons. Este papel apresenta uma análise detalhada e detalhada do comercialoito formulations do seawater sintético disponíveis em America doNorte. Refereed a versão é publicada no jornal de Aquariculture e da ciênciaaquática 8(2):39-43. 

Métodos
As amostras de misturas sintéticas comerciais do seawater eram comprado disso os peixes colocam e enviaram diretamente aoinstituto de Havaí de Biologia Marinha. Os recipientes foram abertos, 10 manualmente misturams esecundário-provados épocas. Os subsamples foram colocados em sacos do ziplock e selados. Aproximadamente uma semana mais tarde, estas amostras foram analisadas. (Siga esta ligação para uma explanação dos métodos usados nesteestudo.) 

O salinity do seawater near-surface nos tropics é aproximadamente 35porções por amostras de mil (ppt), assim que 35 gramas foramdissolvidos na água altamente purified, trazido a um litro e analisado. O sodium dos elementos (Na), potassium (k), o cálcio (CA), o magnésio (magnésio), o strontium (sr) e oboro (B) foram determinados com um spectrometer do absorption atômico de Perkin Elmer. O cloreto dos anions (cl-) e sulfate (ASSIM42) foram determinados pelo íon chromatography, que detectaria também o Br e o f se presente. concentrações do lítio (li), silicone (silicone),molibdênio (Mo), bário (ba), vanadium (v), niquelar (Ni), cromo (cr), alumínio (al), cobre(cu), zinco (zn), manganês (manganês), ferro (Fe), cádmio (Cd),ligação (pb), cobalt (Co), prata (AG) e o titânio (ti) foi medido pelo plasma indutiva acoplado(ICP) spectroscopy. 

TableI

Elementos De MajorConservative


Para converter-se de millimolar ao ppm, multiplique a concentração em millimolarpelo atômico massa. Para o exemplo: A concentração do cálcio no seawater é 10.3 milligrams por o killigram. CA++ são 10.3(40.08) = 413 ppm.




O carbono inorgánico total foi determinado por a de acidificação amostra, CO então de medição2 com um modelo 700 TOC analítico de OI Analisador. O alkalinity total foi medido por uma adição do dois-ponto de uma centésimo ácido hydrochloric normal (N HCl) para trazer umaamostra de 20 mililitros a a pH de 3.0 a 3.8. o pH foi medido com uma ponta de prova de Sensorex S-100C pH e umOrion Íon-analisador EA-940. As constantes do dissociation usaram-se calcular o borato o alkalinity e o speciation do carbono inorgánico no seawaterforam feitos exame de Stumm e Morgan (1981). 

Um autoanalyzer de Technicon II foi usado determinar asconcentrações do phosphate inorgánico dos nutrientes (PO43-), nitrate (NO.3-, íon do ammonium (NH4+) e silicato (SiO4), usando-se métodos industriais ligeiramente modificados de Technicon(Walsh 1989). Nitrogênio total e o phosphorus foi medido oxidando amostras com luz (UV)ultravioleta e peroxide, e nutrientes inorgánicos então de medição comoacima. A diferença entre nutrientes inorgánicos e totais é consideradogeralmente para ser "orgânico os nutrientes "e são relatados como o nitrogênio orgânicodissolvido (DON) e dissolveram-se phosphorus orgânico (DOP). 

Todos os resultados foram ajustados a um salinity de 35 ppt, umatemperatura de 25 graus Célsio (77 graus de Fahrenheit) e uma densidade de 1.023 quilogramas por o litro (kg/L) para a comparação. Os erros na análise foram estimados da duplicata amostras. Os valores destas duplicatas foram calculados a média e arredondadosentão fora a o erro médio destas análises duplicadas. Os valores são relatados nos termos do milli- ou dos micromoles por o quilograma da solução. Para converter estes valores a as partes por milhão (ppm) multiplicam a concentração emmillimolar pelo molar massa do elemento. Multiplicando os valores nos micromoles por o quilograma pelo a massa molar dá partes por bilhão (ppb). Para converter o ppm aos milligrams por o litro (mg/L), multiplica o valor em ppm pela densidade, 1.023. Microgramas por o litro pode ser derivado do ppb com o mesmo processo. 


Craig Bingman

Gráficos que ilustram resultados de o assay. 


Resultados e discussão
Tabela I mostra o salinity experimental determinado das várias amostras, que foram preparadas dissolvendo 35gramas de cada um amostra na água, para dar um volume final de 1 litro. O salinity experimental relatado foi determinado pela soma simples de todo oexperimental concentrações determinadas dos íons principais e menores nasamostras. o salinity observado de todas as amostras estava entre 2 a 6 oppt do ppt mais baixo de 35, porque todas as misturas contiveram substancial molhe dohydration. 

Tabela I dá também as concentrações de íons principais e menores, emseguida normalization de todos os resultados a um salinity de 35 ppt. Para finalidades comparitive, a tabela dá também concentrações ionic típicas para aágua de superfície do oceano tropical (Nozaki 1994). 

Como ilustrado dentro Figura 1 a 7, a maioria dos sais assemelham-se seawater nos termos de seu índice principal do íon. Algumas generalizações podem ser feitas. A amostra do sal de Coralife assayed era significativamente maiselevada do que natural o seawater no magnésio satisfeito e abaixa do que o seawaternatural no sulfate índice. A amostra do sal de SeaChem era significativamente mais baixa nomagnésio do que seawater natural. Além disso, a concentração do sulfate do sal de SeaChem era seawater significativamente mais altamente do que natural. A concentração molar de a concentração do magnésio e do sulfate do sal de SeaChemera igual, que pode resultado do uso de sais de epsom (heptahydrate do sulfate domagnésio) como a sola fonte do magnésio e do sulfate neste formulation. 

TABELA II
Componentes Do Sistema Do Amortecedor
Antes do equilibration com CO atmosférico2 


O sistema do amortecedor do seawater natural é dominado pelobicarbonato, carbonato e íons do borato. Tabela II mostra os componentes do sistema do amortecedor dentro o seawater sintético mistura imediatamente depois de misturar,e do calculado speciation de componentes do amortecedor após o equilibrationcom o ar que contem 350 microatmospheres do dióxido de carbono. Embora a concentração do borato de a maioria sais (veja Figura 8) assemelhou-se pròxima ao seawater natural, o SeaChem e, a pouca extensão, o Coralife, sais teve significativamentemais altamente do que concentrações naturais do seawater do boro. O sistema do amortecedor destes sais é fundamental diferente do que o seawater. 

O índice inorgánico total do carbono dos sais variou sobre um fatorde 20 (veja Figura 9). O pH inicial (veja Figura 10) do misturado o seawater sintético deviated frequentemente substancialmentede 8.25. Sais que misturam a a o valor de pH elevado da inicial era baixo no carbonoinorgánico total. Alkalinity total os valores variaram de 1.5 a 3.2 milliequivalents por o litro (mEq/L). 

Acredita-se que o estado do saturation do cálcio relative.to doseawater o carbonato pode afetar a formação do esqueleto e do testenos organismos. Quando não for surpreendendo isso mais dos sais saturated um tanto mais menoscom respeito a aragonite do que o seawater, é noteworthy que dois dos sais,Coralife e Os sais do mar vermelho eram undersaturated ligeiramente comrespeito ao aragonite. É também worth anotar que as taxas aparentes do calcification emuns aquários do recife são suficientemente rápido que o estado começando do saturationé relativamente sem importância: o alkalinity do cálcio e do carbonato deve ser mantido por algunsmeios. 

A concentração nutriente dos sais era variável (veja Tabela III). O índice inorgánico do phosphate variou de 1.20 micromolar em Marin tropico a 0.05 micromolar no oceano imediato (veja Figura 11). Phosphorus orgânico os índices eram baixos e similares aos valores do seawater. 

Havia mais scatter nos valores do nitrogênio orgânico dissolvido. Coralife teve o índice o mais elevado em 11.2 micromolar, embora isto seja somente ligeiramente mais altamente do que o nitrogênio 10 orgânico dissolvidomicromolar encontrou tipicamente no superfície do mar nos tropics. Os índices orgânicos totais do carbono dos sais eram todos abaixe do que o seawater natural e similar a se. 

TABELA III
Nutrientes (micromoles por o quilograma) 



A variação na concentração da amônia nos sais é notável. Figura 12 mostra que dois sais eram notàvelmente baixos na amônia: Marin tropico em 0.55 micromoles por o quilograma e SeaChem em 0.7. Todos os sais restantes eram substancialmente mais altamente na amônia do que a água desuperfície do oceano tropical, variando de 5.2 a 11.9 micromoles por o quilograma. Estas concentrações da amônia não seja tóxico pescar ou invertebrados e não seria uma ediçãoem tudo quando executando uma troca parcial modesta da água em um tanqueestabelecido do recife. Ele seja um sábio ventilar o seawater sintético recentementemisturado para reservar equilibration com gáses atmosféricos, e para trazê-lo àtemperatura do tanque antes de fazer uma troca da água. Um recipiente prendendo inerte com um calefator e um airstone seria suficiente. 

As concentrações "totais" do silicone de todos os sais eram maiselevadas do que seawater natural (veja Figura 13) e em alguns casos havia a diferença substancial entre "o silicone colorimetric" ou"reactive" atual nas amostras e no silicone total como determinado peloabsorption atômico. Isto a discrepância é atribuída geralmente aos formuláriospolimerizados do silicato que são relativamente unreactive aos reagents usados na análisecolorimetric (Greenberg et al. 1992). 

TABELA IV
Elementos de traço (micromoles por o quilograma) 



A concentração de elementos do "traço" é dada dentro Tabela IV. Figura 14 as mostras lá são um outlier significativo no índice do li, sal deCoralife. Esta amostra teve uma concentração do lítio 90 vezes queencontraram no seawater. SeaChem era em seguida o mais elevado na concentração natural doseawater de cinco vezes, e outros sais eram um e uma metade ao lítio natural do seawaterde três vezes. 

Todas as amostras analisadas eram significativamente mais elevadas doque o seawater natural concentrações nos elementos Mo, ba, V, Ni, cr, al, cu, zn,manganês, Fe, Cd. Pb, Co, AG e ti. A variação do sal ao sal era muito mais menos impressionante do que o excesso de todos estes elementos comparou ao seawaternatural. 

Os íons de halides, Br- e F-, eram potencial detectável pelo método chromatographic do íon usado, masestavam abaixo do ponto inicial da deteção em todas as amostras. Deve-se recordar que todos os sais variam de lote ao lote. Nós tentamos forçar as características principais destes formulations. 

Reconhecimentos: Este trabalho foi financiado em parte pela universidade de Programa NOAA De Havaí SeaGrant, NA36RG0507 R/EL-1. Nós agradecemos também Terry Siegel para reembolsando nos para as amostras comerciais de sal usadasneste relatório. 

HOME 
 Tabela Dos Índices 
 CARACTERÍSTICA 



©Copyright, fronteiras do aquário e fantasia
Publicações Inc. Todos os direitos reservados. 



Esta é uma tradução por computador da página original da Web. Ela é fornecida apenas como um informativo geral e não deve ser considerada completa ou exata.

----------

